# pic de potencias zkx



## menduco (May 12, 2012)

Hola gente... queria saber si puede conseguirse el PIC que llevan estas potencias ZKX MT desde la serie 1000 en adelante...se me hacen dificil de reparar debido a este integrado..por lo que tengo entendido no pueden clonarse ya que llevan una proteccion.. les agradecere cualquier aporte....
saludos!!


----------



## djpusse (May 13, 2012)

en que parte de la potencia se usa? mejor dicho para que se usa ese pic?


----------



## lubeck (May 13, 2012)

Que yo sepa no existe un pic de la serie 1000






y si lo consiguieras como lo clonarias si de todos modos esta protegido?


Ouch....

ya vi que lo es es de la serie 1000 son los amplificadores, no me acostumbro a que se les llame "potencias" 

ve a la pagina de microchip y ahi estan todos los pics de todas las series y comparalo con el que tiene el amplificador, aunque seguramente esta borrado el numero, asi creo que esta dificil lo que pretendes...


----------



## menduco (May 14, 2012)

djpusse no estoy muy interiorizado en el tema...pero se que controla gran parte del funcionamiento....se por experiencia propia que si no se consigue el PIC los transistores de potencia se vuelven a quemar... la casa donde los conseguia ya no los tienen mas .. el plano no lo consigo.. pero voy a sacar fotos y subirlas.
lubeck el PIC tiene el codigo mñn mismo te digo cual es el numero, pero no creo q avancemos mucho por ahi ya que seguramente esta protegido


----------



## lubeck (May 14, 2012)

> ubeck el PIC tiene el codigo mñn mismo te digo cual es el numero



si empieza con mñn, no es un pic, los pic empiezan con pic10XXX, pic12XXXX etc... como esta en la grafica, pic es una marca del fabricante microchip, esos pic son microcontroladores y sinceramente no creo que ese amplificador use pics... lo que lo complicaria mas todavia porque si algunos pics que son muy usados a veces no se encuentran, imagina si no es muy comercial...


----------



## menduco (May 15, 2012)

El codigo es PIC16C621A-04/P


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

El ICPROG si lo soporta.... seria cuestion que te armes o compres un programador como el JDM, conseguir el pic y pedir a todos los dioses el milagro de que no este protegido


----------



## menduco (May 15, 2012)

Osea que la unica forma de solucionarlo es pidiendop un deseo jajaja...Por otro lado mande un mail al departamento tecnico de ZKX para ver si existe forma alguna de conseguir el integrado...por el momento esperare que respuesta me brindan ellos para continuar...
muchas gracias por la colaboracion..


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2012)

> Osea que la unica forma de solucionarlo es pidiendop un deseo



sip... segun he leido en varios foros, si esta protegido no hay forma de copiarlo... digo a nuestro nivel, seguramente habra manera...(a nivel fabricantes)...  tambien podria ser si tienes influencias con los reyes magos


----------



## menduco (May 19, 2012)

esperare a los reyes entonces jajaja...


----------



## capitanp (May 19, 2012)

@menduco Si se de que estas hablando y ese pic controla un par de funciones, digamos que el verdadero motivo de porque ponerle un pic a un amplificador de potencia seria

Un reloj de timedead (que falle cuando yo quiera)
Que cuando se rompa solo yo la pueda arreglar
Que el tecnico reparador se pregunte ¿Porque este individuo en su sano juicio puso un pic ahi?

No conozco a nadie que tenga el codigo, es como la formula de la coca-cola


----------

